# Which one is better 400 or 600 HPS



## red_ss (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys

which light is better for the plants the 400 HPS or 6oo HPS?

Thanks


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

why 600 of course, the more the merrier


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 23, 2007)

ya but, 600 has more heat.
  you can manage the heat better with a 400w hps.
 i used a 400w, and it worked wonders.
  now if you can....a 1000w is a miracle worker.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

im pretty sure a 1000 watter would deal out more heat then a 600.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 23, 2007)

ya that would be a good assumtion.....


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

So what your saying is a 600 watt isn't as good as a 400 watt because it puts out more heat, but yet the 1000 watter is a miracle worker hahaha! Makes good sense. . .


----------



## red_ss (Dec 23, 2007)

heeeeeeh!! thanks guys im confuised now ?? at the beginning i new that the600w is more heat..but even with the fans it will prdouce the heat ?

im going today to buy one 600W or 400w iwant the light that make the plants grow faster


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 23, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> So what your saying is a 600 watt isn't as good as a 400 watt because it puts out more heat, but yet the 1000 watter is a miracle worker hahaha! Makes good sense. . .



 no, you just cant read good.
  i was saying that the 400 has less heat than the 6.
   but ideally a 1000w is best....even with its heat.

 stop trying to argue with me.....im not.  geeeze



 p.s im not saying a 600 isnt good. im saying a 400w has less heat. and with alot of grow rooms Heat is a HUGE issue....so i was saying for a grow where heat is an issue...then 400 would be your best bet.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 23, 2007)

red_ss said:
			
		

> heeeeeeh!! thanks guys im confuised now ?? at the beginning i new that the600w is more heat..but even with the fans it will prdouce the heat ?
> 
> im going today to buy one 600W or 400w iwant the light that make the plants grow faster



 no need for confusion.
  a 600w will give off its heat even with fans.....the fans will greatly cut down on the heat....but the temps in your grow room, will rise for sure.
    if you want to cut down on heat even more, go with a 400w.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 23, 2007)

How big is your grow area?

400 is good for ~10 sq/ft
600 is good for ~14 sq/ft


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 23, 2007)

or seperate your ballast from the room...


----------



## red_ss (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys idont want any one to argue .. my growing space is a closet


----------



## Growdude (Dec 23, 2007)

red_ss said:
			
		

> Thanks guys idont want any one to argue .. my growing space is a closet


 
How big is it?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 23, 2007)

most closet grows can be done with a 400w hps...the effective _radius_ is 20"-22"...if your grow area is smaller than 40"-44" circular, 600w would be a waste I think...I do agree however, that using more light is better than less...I've always grown with a 400w, I may go to 2-400's this spring, up east and west kinda thing, just to see if I get better buds...I still only grow 1 plant for my medicinal needs...

Heat is a collateral issue, more watts means more heat...


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

Well i didn't stoop so low as to personal insults "monkey?". And i guess i cant read well either, and "assumption" i think that was first blood there.. Not me trying to argue with anyone, just him stepping on my advice for some child like reason "oh a 600 puts out too much heat get a 400!! oh wait a 1000 would be the best bro!" .. Bravo OH wait dude, how about 3000 watts!! oh crud thats too much heat, but ya know if you could deal with the heat 3000 would be the best!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Dec 23, 2007)

now now c'mon
kiss and make up :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah what Growdude said....I have a 1000HPS in my flower room 2x4x8 and with thelp from The great folks here...my temps are respectiful 83liteon...65---70  liteoff depending on temps ouside....I also use 1000HID...3x4.and [email protected] 400HID  3x6.....those are 18/6...temps 84..HUMID  44%...so far they are happy...I have excellent vent in/out...



smoke..:tokie:


----------



## thestandard (Dec 23, 2007)

as i understand it a 600 is a big step up in heat compared to a 400, but i dont know first hand


----------



## Firepower (Dec 23, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> no, you just cant read good.


 
oh common dude. thats uncalled for, people trying to help people around here, no need to speak down to someone while they trying to help a fellow grower...


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 23, 2007)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## red_ss (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys..and lets all be friends here for the name of GANJA...


----------



## AlienBait (Dec 23, 2007)

We still don't know how many square feet the grow-space it.  To give a proper answer, we need to know what area the light needs to cover. 

Edit:  This is post 420 for me.  :48:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 23, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Well i didn't stoop so low as to personal insults "monkey?". And i guess i cant read well either, and "assumption" i think that was first blood there.. Not me trying to argue with anyone, just him stepping on my advice for some child like reason "oh a 600 puts out too much heat get a 400!! oh wait a 1000 would be the best bro!" .. Bravo OH wait dude, how about 3000 watts!! oh crud thats too much heat, but ya know if you could deal with the heat 3000 would be the best!!



 Omg dude.
 I wasnt putting down your advice. i was just assuming that this new grower was going to be doing a small first time grow. and that it would be eaiser for him to manage a lower wattage Lamp.
     Im just letting him know what the difference is!! he asked a question, and i was explaing the Point of even getting a 400w.   It makes a good yeild for about 3 -4 plants, and it has less heat than a 600w.
   sorry for going a little bit more indepth than you did.
 stop being a baby first, and second.   a 1000w really is best...out of 70w-400w-600w-1000w...i would say the 1000 is best.   
  ya and IF you could mange the heat from a single 3000w hps..then ya that would be best, and it would be a crap ton of lumens.......and hey maybe if i knew where to get a 3000w, i could manage the heat....probly not since my grow room wouldnt even fit a 3000w.....nor would i want to pay the bill for a 3000w lamp..

 you have completely taken my words wrong. I never meant for them to undermine your words.  I just worded it wrong, i was stoned, and i wasnt typing well. next time ill make sure its very clear for you.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 24, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> oh common dude. thats uncalled for, people trying to help people around here, no need to speak down to someone while they trying to help a fellow grower...


 

"""So what your saying is a 600 watt isn't as good as a 400 watt because it puts out more heat, but yet the 1000 watter is a miracle worker hahaha! Makes good sense. . .""

 thats what he said, he took what i said, way out of context.

and said i dont make sence.....so i said, you cant read good.
  Understandable or what?


----------



## DragonTattooz (Dec 24, 2007)

600w HPS lights are typically more efficient than 400w (or 1000w lights). If you are trying to choose between the 400w and 600w, all else being equal, choose the 600w.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 24, 2007)

ok, but what if he has a small grow room, and is limited on height?
  then a 600w is going to have alot of heat, and going to be hard to manage.
  only if your grow is big enough, and if you even need a 600w, then get one.
     But theres no point in wasting lumens, if you dont have too...plus you save money if you arent wasting light.


----------



## red_ss (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks guys.. i bought the 400w light because it was my onlu chooice! its the only one i found down town. my closet size is 40i nches width and 73inches hight.. so iguess the 400w will be great


----------



## Hick (Dec 24, 2007)

> stop being a baby first,


"THAT" is the kinda' _crap_ that we aren't going to allow.
  and it isn't your first. (I saw the "monkey" insult prior to MarP editing it)
  You can post a difference of opinion, without a "childish" name or "juvenile" insult.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 24, 2007)

im sorry hick,
  i think you understand my short fuse.
  this person took my word out of context.....and since im not alloud to use Adult Language here such as swearing.... all i could do was Resort to these Childish names.....like monkey and Baby...however please please dont think i mean monkey in any sort of racest way......i just meant like you "goof"
 again, im sorry for my short fuse...i will keep it clean


----------



## akirahz (Dec 24, 2007)

AH i better toss one in as well, didn't mean to rupture on ya or nothin ekoostik, hope you didn't take it personally , nahhh ya didnt  forgive me eh?

did red ss ever say what he was going with for sure?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 24, 2007)

ya dude were straight.
     didnt mean to get off on the wrong foot.....


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Dec 26, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking of doing, one closet at 2+' x 7' with 2 400W setups.  Gonna have some good fans for ventilation in and out, just have to worry about the amps and the fuse panel in this old place.


----------



## Fretless (Dec 29, 2007)

If its any help to this thread at this point - 

    my understanding is that heat is fairly consistent to wattage.  So a 400 watt bulb puts off 40% as much heat as a 1000watt, a 600w 60%.
   Came to this understanding through the geat Floro debates, in which I learned that 400 watts of Floro tubes will generate as much heat as 400 of HPS, though not concentrated at a single point obviously.

    I think the OP made the right choice, even a 400 in a closet is going to be a challenge in keeping temps down without the help of an aircooled hood + mighty fan.


----------

